# Cat joke



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

There were two cats; an English cat named One-Two-Three and a French cat named Un-Deux-Trois.

Anyway, they both tried to swim the channel from Calais to Dover. Who do you think won?

The English cat of course because Un-Deux-Trois quatre cinq!


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:roll:  :roll: :roll:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Mods !!! (other Mods that it) - Remove this post before anyone else is exposed to it.  
That's terrible.


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

I've just stabbed myself with a spoon 

VT


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Or the English and French cats - Twelve Eleven Ten and Douze Onze Dix who were in a baking competition. 
Douze Onze Dix won as he had a neuf huit.

Well you started it John.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I can't count that far in French :roll: :wink:


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

I've exchanged my spoon for a fork. Please make the pain stop.

VT


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The spoon comment made me laugh :lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

There should be another Stickie in this section .... Replying to cat jokes - Please Don't Do It!


----------

